# Remington 12 Ga. with a Browning action



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Does anybody know about an Old Remington with the Browing Patented (i think its called an Auto Loader). It has a Poly Choke and is Semi-Automatic. I know sombody that has one for sale and i have never heard of it. Any advise would be great.

Thanks


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

is it a Remington model 11 ?


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Seven models of the remington Model eleven were made starting with the preA through 11R. The 11 b, 11d, 11e, and 11F have more value, the poly choke is after market and takes alot of the value off even though it was very popular in it's time. Condition is very important to the value if you are a collector or trader. If it is just for a shooter and it works well it may be of more a value to you. I would check the Blue Book or Gun trader.com to see what they are selling for. Very unlikely to be a collector piece.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

I've got the Model 11 in 3 shot version called The Sportsman, made sometime between 1941-48. Biggest problem with those was the wood forearm which had a tendency to crack after soaking up enough gunoil. As a matter of fact, Leupy or Keith, do you happen to know where I can get a forearm and stock for under $175?


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

Numrich Gun Parts list them for $35.25 plus shipping the part number is 56010 (866) 686-7424 after you put the replacement one on and tighten it down -turn back one click- this will keep the forend from cracking, you do the same for a Browning Auto Five


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

C.Keith&Co said:


> Numrich Gun Parts list them for $35.25 plus shipping the part number is 56010 (866) 686-7424 after you put the replacement one on and tighten it down -turn back one click- this will keep the forend from cracking, you do the same for a Browning Auto Five


Thank you very much! I saw a Numrich parts book a while back, then forgot the name.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I was told it was in really good shape but the model number has been worn off over time. The serial number is still there though. He wants 200 bucks for it i just dont know if its worth the price for it.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

My Uncle has one and was once offered $100 as a Trade-In Offer many years ago. So it's probably not a bargain at $200 - most likely just a Fair Price. Try to get it for $150.


----------

